# Circle City Monthly Bike Ride OC CA Feb 12th   Sweetheart Ride



## Eric (Feb 5, 2017)

*




Circle City Monthly Bike Ride OC CA Feb 12th*
*What: Vintage Bike Ride through historic neighborhoods and bike trails. We will stop at interesting locations and finish with a lunch stop. 
When: Sunday Feb 12th Meet at 10:00am and kickstands up at 10:30am Sharp.
Where: Ride starts at the fountain in the middle of the traffic circle at Chapman and Glassell in the city of Orange.
Who: Anyone who can ride a bike. We ask for vintage or classic type bicycles only. Pace is slow and hills will be minimal.
Theme: Bring the one you love or ride the bike you love the most.*

*

*

#1Eric, Jan 5, 2017


----------



## the2finger (Feb 5, 2017)

We will b there gotta test ride the wife's new Huffman


----------



## Eric (Feb 7, 2017)

I hope the rain lets up or we could have this again.


----------



## the2finger (Feb 7, 2017)

Sorry Eric, forgot about grandson's baptism that day.


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 8, 2017)

My oldest son is getting married on Valentine's Day this year... I will be there on one of the bikes that I love; my true love will not be there...


----------



## Jrodarod (Feb 11, 2017)

If it's not raining. I'll be there with my girls..


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 12, 2017)

It's Not Raining.... morning of the Ride bump...


 
I love all my bikes as long as I have them.
My Western Flyer came as a "Gift"; untouched by any other bike guy. I stared at it for a long time before I decided to see how much of that beautiful maroon and ivory and striping I could reveal. It came out nice.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Feb 12, 2017)

Anyone gonna ride today


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 12, 2017)

Where da pics??? I'm stuck at work trying to replenish my dried up Bike Funds


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 12, 2017)

It was a really nice day. Eric was not able to make it; but thank you to all that came out for the ride.


----------



## Jrodarod (Feb 12, 2017)

Anyone get a pic of the OC Police pulling over the black bike? We're going to get NWA in this joint


----------

